# Phase 22 Panels



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just wondering if someone could explain the use or point me to directions on the Phase 22 panels. I think I get the general idea but was unable to find any directions.

Thanks,


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

Phase 22 / 20-24°C :: Gel Packs / Phase Change Materials
craig :}


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

So - if I understand this correct - energy is released when it reaches a specific temperature producing heat/cool and it will maintain a temperature in the specified range during shipping by changing "phases" to keep it in the range? 

The catalyst for change is the ambient temperature - or am I thinking too hard about it?


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

melissa68 said:


> So - if I understand this correct - energy is released when it reaches a specific temperature producing heat/cool and it will maintain a temperature in the specified range during shipping by changing "phases" to keep it in the range?
> 
> The catalyst for change is the ambient temperature - or am I thinking too hard about it?


I believe that is correct Melissa. 

Think of a container of water, as heat is removed (it is cooled) the temperature goes down until it reached 32 degrees Fahrenheit. Then it begins to change from liquid to solid while remaining at 32 degrees F. Once it is completely frozen, it's temperature can continue to go down. 

The same works in reverse. Ice water will stay at 32 degrees F. until all of the ice is melted.

This material's freezing point is 22 degrees Centigrade. So it will stay at 22 deg. C until it is either all melted or all frozen depending on which way the temperature is going.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Also, if I remember HS chemistry - more energy is expended during the process of freezing or turning to a gas - or phase changes, correct?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So just put it in hot water? Im surprise there are no instructions online... Maybe im missing something. Should the color change?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Kyle, the online website says to condition it at or above 27C. Once it is all liquid you should be good to go.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Dancingfrogs is the one to talk too on these.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/16577-better-gel-shipping-tested.html



Dancing frogs said:


> Ok, I bought a case of em...
> 
> Here is a comparison of the gel packs I was using (8oz soft gel packs from superior), and the phase 22 hard panels.
> Both packages were packed the same, in a homemade cooler made from R-10 stryofoam, glued together with polyurethane adhesive, with interior dimensions of 6x6x6". One pack on the bottom. stryro peanuts to keep the data logger in the middle, and another pack on top, with the top of the styrofoam box sealed with tape.
> ...


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I've never used the stuff but I would assume if you were shipping in cold weather you would want it completely melted to give it the maximum energy to release as it solidifies. Hot water would probably do it. Obviously you don't want it hotter than the frogs can be comfortable at.

If my science is correct, it will cool to 22 deg C and then start to solidify giving off energy (heat) as it solidifies until completely solid.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I was looking at the thread, but and was just looking for recommended instructions. I have one in hot water right now to check it out... nice like cool stuff to mess with.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

The panels are plastic cases filled with the phase change material. So, when it is liquid you can see that it is liquid (and hear it sloshing) whereas in its solid state it appears to be a solid case.

2 phase change panels and a 40 hour heat pack and I can keep the box above 50 degrees for over 3 hours in my 0 degree freezer.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

(Transportation packaging) Phase-change materials cut the ice (PMPN archive, Feb 05)
craig


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i was told a little while ago that with 22 panels you don't have to do any thing just stick them in at ambient temp. if you put them in and the temp drops they take much longer to change temperature themselves than say a gel pack. same for heat if the ambient temp rises it takes allot longer for the phase 22 to allow the package to heat up. all because of its high phase change temp.

not sure if this is right just how it was explained to me dumbed down a bit.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounddrive, thats not entirely true. You need to make sure that they are in the proper phase before you use them. If you are worried about heat, then make sure they are solid before using (ie cool them first in the fridge). If you are worried about cold temps, make sure it is liquid first (ie soak it in warm water)


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I wouldn't ship frogs without using them.

For the winter months I put them overnight in a small aquarium filled with water with a heater set at 76F.

For the summer months I put them in the refrigerator overnight. Then I take them out of the refrigerator and let them sit out at room temperature till they reach around 72F.

Haven't lost a frog yet.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

To prep them, I soak in hot tap water, and use a temp gun before packing to make sure they have cooled back down to the low 80's.
Alternatively, if you have a toasty room in the house (upper 70's) and it is handy to store them there, just do that. I have a tiny closet around my hot water heater that stays around 80F, and I just usually keep them in there, so they are ready to go.

I don't use the hard panels, I found their shape and size to be akward when fitting them into the insulated box...instead, I make soft packs by heating the panels till the material melts, then drill holes in them to drain the material out, freeze it, then vacum seal the frozen block with the thickest toughest bag you can buy. Then I put it in another bag (you don't want this stuff to spring a leak).
I put about 3 panels worth of the pcm into each bag, which is sized to fit my custom made boxes perfectly, not a cubic inch of space is wasted, and the box weight matches "dimensional weight" standards spot on.
Usually use 2 such "packs" in an average frog shipment (one on top, one on bottom). Not a cubic inch of space is wasted, and the box weight matches "dimensional weight" standards spot on.
Some say overkill...but that's who I am I guess


----------

